# White mites/fleas in water bowl?



## jack_rep (Sep 11, 2008)

Recently as ive got into inverts, ive started using potting soil as substrate where necessary. where used however, ive started seeing tiny little white insects swimming around in the water bowls. Also ive seen them crawling around on the soil in particulally damp corners of containers.

Does anyone know what these are? Are they a problem/risk to the animals?

Cant really get a picture to help identify them as they are literally microscopic! tiny little white specks swimming/crawling about.

Cheers for any help in advance!


----------



## Graz (Dec 7, 2006)

had these before, didnt effect the animal but i do reccommend a full clean out


----------



## Slinkies mum (Jul 15, 2008)

I have them in my beetles and don't know what they are. They only come to the surface when I spray it, they are sometimes on the beetles when they come up but they soon get off when exposed to dry air. I'm asuming them to be some sort of damp mite and they don't seem to be causing any harm. I can't do a deep clean or I will kill off the eggs, the colony is doing really well at the mo so I don't want to disturd anything.
Yours are in with a spid tho so I would be inclined to clean out the housing and zapp the sub in the micro. They don't sound to be spider mites or they would be on the spid. I'm no expert on T's but I had a friend who lost a spider thro spider mites so I know how they operate.


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

These are mites, they are omnipresent so nuking your substrate, disinfecting your enclosure and completely sterlising the home will only be a temporary respite. There are over 13,000 different kinds of mites and only a few will actually cause any issues. However, large populations are not to be encouraged. 
There's an easy cure. Spot clean your enclosure - don't leave dead insects lying around and don't keep your substrate too moist. If you were to dry your enclosure out they'd die within a day whereas established tarantula can maintain their own body moisture for long periods. Its possible to purchase predatory mites which will eat these or use tropical woodlice and springtails to attack the mites eggs, compete for its food and reduce any mould issues.


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

I would suggest that are probably not true mites but most will probably be types of springtails. 

I've had these before and looked at them under the microscope - and before someone googles them and finds pictures of the massive ones we find in gardens, these are a different type that are much smaller (<1-2mm). They are white to translucent and skim along the surface tension of water dishes etc. You could actually agrue they are helpful as they will be eating things growing on the water surface.


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Each of these is 1mm or less in length.


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

there sound like springtails which can jump like flees


----------



## Slinkies mum (Jul 15, 2008)

As said I can't do a deep clean but I am letting the surface dry out longer and deeper than usual which seems to be reducing them. I think they came in with some larvae I bought. They seem to be staying local to that tank, will try springtails tho and see if that helps. I'm not unduly worried as the colony doesn't seem affected by them but I am watching for problems.
Have to say tho they multiplied like wild fire. Wish the stuff I want to breed would do the same :lol2:.


----------



## jack_rep (Sep 11, 2008)

These must have come in with the soil. Pointless replacing the soil as all ive got is from the same batch at the moment.

N e way they seem harmless enough. Not on the spiders or scorpions so im not overly concerned.


----------

